# Newbie needing projector advice...



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Newbie here guys thanks for your advice!! Here are my dimensions in my living room and I hope it will be enough to get my screen big enough. The living room is shaped like a rectangle. I am trying to get a 4x8 size picture on my south wall. The length of the room is a little over 17.5 feet. Do you guys think that will be enough distance to get my 4x8 picture i desire? Also I think I am going to go with the Mitsubishi HC1500 projector. I saw it at Best Buy and feel in love. What do you guys think about it? I look forward to hearing your comments and learning more from you guys. Thanks!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'll copy my reply to you from the intro thread...

A 4' high screen with a 16 x 9 aspect ratio will be about 85" wide and will result in a 97-98" screen. With the HC1500 your throw range will be 12'-14' from the screen. Recommended seating is 10'-16' back. Your room should be plenty deep.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Sonnie! What do you think about the HC1500? Pretty good bang for the buck? Where do you live?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I live down in Luverne... about 50 south of Montgomery... not too far from the Florida line. (Hillbilly land!)

I've never viewed the HC1500 myself, but I've read where it's a pretty good projector for the money.

One of our members hasn't long purchased one and then sold it, but I can't remember why he sold it. You might PM him and ask him though. Here's a thread he started on the HC1500.

What kind of price have you gotten on it and what is your max budget?


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll recommend the Optoma projector. I have two units, HD70 and HD27. Very inexpensive but
great picture for the price.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

I looked into the HD 70 and wow! Its deff on my list now....thanks! How loud is it going to be? I don't have a very big living room so the projector will be about 4 feet above my couch. Is it so loud it will dissipate from my viewing experience? I would like to know which one is better the HC1500 or the Optoma HD 70. I am going to buy one or the other. I need to get back to work and get off the internet!!!!


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

Unfortunately, I'm not the guy to ask about the sound level of the DLP fan. I have a projection
booth where the DLP is on a stand below the 35mm projector lens. There's a door to the booth which blocks out the sound and I have a porthole window for both machines.


----------

